
V8 is really, really fast - nreece
http://www.lassus.eu/2009/05/v8-is-really-really-fast.html
======
asb
See the updated version with a newer JavascriptCore:
[http://www.lassus.eu/2009/05/v8-and-javascriptcore-are-
reall...](http://www.lassus.eu/2009/05/v8-and-javascriptcore-are-really-
really.html)

~~~
Sephr
Thanks, I was just about to post how biased the results were by using a
Chromium nightly and outdated Firefox and WebKit betas.

------
windsurfer
I still love you, Tracemonkey :(

